

StreetView availability map - kia
http://maps.google.com/help/maps/streetview/learn/where-is-street-view.html

======
jcl
The two dots in Russia (St. Petersburg and Moscow) are art museums --
something I was not aware that Streetview covered. MOMA and presumably others
are also covered.

